# Building my first boat/mircoskiff



## Michteach (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey guys,

I have bought the plans to start building my first boat. I live in Texas about 20 minutes from Galveston. I am new to the area but understand fishing is pretty good here and gets better the further south you go. 

I am looking over my plans and I will start to lay the boat out this week. I need to buy an epoxy, just looking for opinions on brand, slow vs medium cure, where to buy if I don't want to pay shipping on the net. Once I start building I will post some pictures. 

If anyone lives in the Houston area and his built a boat before and does not mind chatting and giving advise from time to time I would love to chat with you. 

Thanks


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I highly recommend Bateau / Boat Builder Central for supplies - yes you will pay for shipping, but the price is not bad (especially if you know exactly how much you need and can order the entire batch at once). I'm not super familiar with the weather in your area, but here in FL slow hardener is recommended.

What kind of a boat are you building? 

Good luck! Can wait to see some photos!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm also in Houston. You need slow hardener. For example...West Systems 105 Resin + 206 Slow Hardener.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Bateau.com/BBC as stated above is pretty good, but you will pay some shipping. I've been using and really like FGCI's 2:1 formula for the last few builds and really like it, even in our heat in fl you will get about 8-10 minutes of work time and I have had no real blush issues. It will cost you to ship as well. 
There may be local producers of resin around you, just check around.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am also on the Texas coast and building a poling skiff soon. My plans call for epoxy so I am watching this thread. Good info!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Start with slow hardener in the summer. Once the high temps start dropping below 60, switch to medium. 

Once you are good, you can use medium in the heat, but that will be later in the build. I've used fast hardener over winter when the high in my garage was 45-50-ish and had good results, but I often used halogen lights to heat the surface above the room temp. I really like using fast hardener for sheathing and fairing mixes when it is hot. You can lay it down and then sand it a couple hours later. However, fast hardener is tough to use for fillets when it is hot. Even small batches tend to cook off in the pot before I can use them.

Nate


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Start with slow hardener in the summer. Once the high temps start dropping below 60, switch to medium.
> 
> Once you are good, you can use medium in the heat, but that will be later in the build. I've used fast hardener over winter when the high in my garage was 45-50-ish and had good results, but I often used halogen lights to heat the surface above the room temp. I really like using fast hardener for sheathing and fairing mixes when it is hot. You can lay it down and then sand it a couple hours later. However, fast hardener is tough to use for fillets when it is hot. Even small batches tend to cook off in the pot before I can use them.
> 
> Nate


Good advice from Nate. It was pretty chilly in my garage Dec. and January, and I used the medium hardener. Worked well for me. I also highly recommend Bateau for their excellent epoxies, both the Marine Poxy brand, and the higher priced Silver tip. The Quick Fair filler is excellent if you don't want to mix your own, and you should join the forum even if you don't use one of their plans, because you'll find a lot of information that could be helpful during your build. I built the Flats Stalker 18 this winter and it's an amazing boat in every way. Floats in an honest 3" empty with a 4 stroke 20 hp Merc., around 4.5" with 2 guys and cooler, self bailing at rest, can be dry launched without wetting your trailer tires with 2 fingers, poles better than my buddies Hell's Bay Glades Skiff, and that's his opinion also, not just my personal bias. Good luck with your build. Mike


----------



## Michteach (Aug 25, 2016)

yobata said:


> I highly recommend Bateau / Boat Builder Central for supplies - yes you will pay for shipping, but the price is not bad (especially if you know exactly how much you need and can order the entire batch at once). I'm not super familiar with the weather in your area, but here in FL slow hardener is recommended.
> 
> What kind of a boat are you building?
> 
> Good luck! Can wait to see some photos!


Thanks for the advice. I am building a 14 chalmette. The plans are from Spira international boats. I have increased it over all size by 10 percent so it will be like 15.5 feet and a little wider.


----------



## Michteach (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks guys for the advice. I just went out yesterday and bought the materials to make the strong back and put together the first 5 ribs and the transom. I am going to start to lay out the ribs a little every night this week. I also coach football so this is a busy time of year for, but I figure if I can get a rib build every other day or so it will be a good start. My wife as me on a tight budget about his project so I keep looking up some of the bigger expenses which is the epoxy, glass and paint. Can anyone recommend what time of paint to use so I can get an idea on cost there. I plan on using a brush on. 

Thanks


----------



## Michteach (Aug 25, 2016)

Well I have been working a little here and there on my boat.
View attachment 2199
View attachment 2201


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

The important thing is to keep making progress. You'll stall out from time to time, but don't sweat it. Just keep eating the elephant. At least you picked a little elephant!

Nate


----------



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

Michteach

What wood are you using for frames and chine log sheer clamp...?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Irwin1970 said:


> Michteach
> 
> What wood are you using for frames and chine log sheer clamp...?


I think you will be waiting a long time for a response since his last post was nearly 10 months ago.


----------

